# This Had To Hurt!!!!!!!!!!



## Wack&Stackn08 (Oct 13, 2008)

This is the pics i mentioned in the other thread. I really feel sorry for her!!! Talk about poor shot placement. I pulled these off of an email I recieved so i don't know where these pictures were taken.


----------



## chambers270 (Oct 13, 2008)

Thats sad, but it shows you how tough deer are. Proabably not a good thing for non hunters to see though.


----------



## Matt Sowell (Oct 13, 2008)

thats what happens when you get cocky while bowhunting


----------



## TenPtr (Oct 13, 2008)

Makes me sick to see something like that.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Oct 13, 2008)

TenPtr said:


> Makes me sick to see something like that.



i know it!!!me too!!! i believe that i would have to put this deer out of her misery if i saw her.


----------



## gobble157 (Oct 13, 2008)

Someone needs to kill that one. Notice the expandable...to me it looks like NAP's expandable


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Oct 13, 2008)

*amen*



chambers270 said:


> Thats sad, but it shows you how tough deer are. Proabably not a good thing for non hunters to see though.


 

gotta buddy who shot a 9 point last year.....looked for him for hours one morning.......hair blood and even knocked the deer down and had a spot in a plowed over cotton field where he had wallered it out.got up and ran off when he got half way to him........looked up i believe it was 2 months later and made a clean shot.....walked over same deer with a hole blowed out the top his neck........NARLLY......same buck.....will try to post pics later.


----------



## MAC12 (Oct 13, 2008)

Well how many times have we seen threads where guys are bragging about a head shot??? Crazy if you ask me.


----------



## TDBone (Oct 13, 2008)

Thats horrible. Hate to see it.


----------



## Kyle (Oct 13, 2008)

TDBone said:


> Thats horrible. Hate to see it.


me too.


----------



## trailhunter (Oct 13, 2008)

*Arrow in leg*

This is an old picture, but if you look at the right front leg you can see a broken off arrow and the tip.  Don't know who made the shot or how long this buck had the arrow in him, but I didn't get any more pics of him.


----------



## Duckhawk (Oct 13, 2008)

That's pretty wicked! I really hate to see that!

This looks like a good example of the guy who starts to practice or buy him a new bow, 2-3 days before the season starts!


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh wow, I think I will PRACTICE, PRACTICE, PRACTICE before I go out with my bow again.  I will admit I do not practice enough.  Who else is willing to admit it.  Years ago a friend of mine put a doe out of her misery.  She was shot through the top of the snout with archery, she survived till gun season but the wound was bad infected and she was mal-nourished, stumbling and confused.  He shot her to put her out of her mysery.  Even gun hunters are guilty of this.


----------



## merc123 (Oct 14, 2008)

I figured that would have killed her...  Guess not.


----------



## gamechaser (Oct 14, 2008)

Terrible


----------



## Jack Ryan (Oct 14, 2008)

MAC12 said:


> Well how many times have we seen threads where guys are bragging about a head shot??? Crazy if you ask me.



Exactly what I was thinking. Bragging about how great "neck" shots are too.

It's just stupid. 

Any one who could miss "the heart" that far doesn't belong in the woods.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 14, 2008)

hate to see it and hope someone did later in the season.

you can only hope it was a deflected arrow that caused this and not some knuckledragger trying something ridiculously stupid


----------



## HUNTER24/7 (Oct 14, 2008)

Head shots with guns can have same effects..... just alot messier. I hope other inexperienced hunters learn from this.


----------



## haat (Oct 14, 2008)

looks fake to me


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 14, 2008)

I hope someone got her.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2008)

That shot might have been intended for the proper place, and maybe the deer spooked at the shot. Or ducked, or any number of reasons. We`ll never know for sure.


----------



## BPR (Oct 14, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> hate to see it and hope someone did later in the season.
> 
> you can only hope it was a deflected arrow that caused this and not some knuckledragger trying something ridiculously stupid



That's what I was thinking, but chances are you're probably right with the knuckledragging theory.


----------



## hummdaddy (Oct 14, 2008)

thats why muzzy season should be at same time as bow !!! to help  clean up the mess some people create , and give me more time in the woods too


----------



## Bowhunter450 (Oct 14, 2008)

If it was deliberate, leave it to the few to destroy it for the many.  I hope somebody gets her soon.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 14, 2008)

haat said:


> looks fake to me



It looks real.  The white cock feather is in the same spot on all pics.


----------



## HorseCreekHunter (Oct 14, 2008)

My buddy had this experience a few weeks ago.  Went for a clean lung shot at 20 yards and the deer bolted right at release.  The arrow drilled the doe right in the back of the head.  Luckily, she was down immediately but it was far from intended.  It can happen and hopefully this was the case.  A purposely intended head shot with a bow is down right stupid.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 14, 2008)

I would take her...


----------



## Allen Waters (Oct 14, 2008)

looks possibly photo shopped. hard to believe an expandable would not have tore her up more. should have gone through cartilage and an expandible should make a pretty good hole. also strange the head side of arrow is so clean. amazing if real she ran around without breaking at least one side of the arrow off too. sad if true though. everyone makes mistakes, hopefully it was a well intended shot and she just jumped the string or moved. i'd have to have a mercy killing if i saw her that way not be taking pictures of her. jmo


----------



## bowbuck (Oct 14, 2008)

Not sure if it's real or not, but if someone had shot her with a rage it would have cut half her head off.       If it is real hope someone finished her off.


----------



## labs4life (Oct 14, 2008)

I, too, think this is photo shopped.  Reference the first picture and notice the white cock vane can't be seen from the front.  Then the last picture and the cock vane can't be seen from the rear.  All the rest look the same, but this one the arrow is oriented different.


----------



## haat (Oct 14, 2008)

white vane seems to be in different positions and I think if the  wound has had time to heal then the broadhead would show signs of rusting if the arrow hadn't already been broke off. but I've been wrong before.


----------



## MAC12 (Oct 14, 2008)

labs4life said:


> I, too, think this is photo shopped. Reference the first picture and notice the white cock vane can't be seen from the front. Then the last picture and the cock vane can't be seen from the rear. All the rest look the same, but this one the arrow is oriented different.


 
It's a carbon arrow...
It can spin around and around. I think it's real. Why would someone try and fake it.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Oct 14, 2008)

Didn't notice it at the time but i googled the guys name on these photos and it looks like he is somekind of professional photographer. so i guess he could have faked these photos. i don't think so but he could have. is that a copyrite symbol??? i hope not...i don't want this guy sueing me


----------



## Bryan (Oct 14, 2008)

Shot a doe several years ago,the closer I got to her the worst the smell of rot was.When I got to her I found a chunk of her neck was blown out,it was full of maggotts.It was at the top so she could not clean it.Needless to say  it was nasty!


----------



## kevina (Oct 14, 2008)

Those top pics are just messed up. i hate seeing that.


----------



## Rackemup HC (Oct 14, 2008)

The determination of the white-tail  to live is something else! Sad!


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Oct 15, 2008)

Well I have saw these before in the same e-mail you got probably and it is a grim reaper broadheadthat didn't open.. probably because of the lack of material to open the blades (hollow sinus cavity.

I work with photo shop everyday and notice all the different angles of the deer the broadhead is always with the half open blade up.  He would have had to set up an arrow an photograph it in all those angles to do this and the reason the vane may look different is she can rotate her head just like we can and that will cause the vane to point in a different direction.

It is a shame that his happend and I don't think someone would have took the hours to make these photo's up, I could be wrong but if they did they work for PETA otherwise they need a new a life.

The other reason I believe this is I have saw kill shots of a small buck from Alabama that had this same thing happen to it and they final were able to kill it after gun season opened, but it ran around with the arrow sticking out both sides for over a month and never broke the arrow off.

And to the comment about the RAGE yeah it may have cut a 2" slice out of her nose but it wouldn't have killed her she would have been running around with out her nose.  That is why as we have all said practice, and don't get pumped up on marketing hype about mech broadheads they arn't guns and you still have to hit some kind of vital organ.


----------



## kcausey (Oct 15, 2008)

I believe it's simply another good photoshoppin' job.  I can't believe for one that an expandable didn't make a larger exit hole.....another point.....i have no idea what kinda time frame was from supposed shot to picture, but i'd be willing to bet that deer would have broken the arrow off in short order by heading through thickets and what not.


----------



## letsemwalk (Oct 15, 2008)

ouch!!!!
Evidently it ain't bothering her.


----------



## Rackemup HC (Oct 15, 2008)

http://outdooru.blogspot.com/2007/09/real-deer-story.html
Everyone always thinks that jut because a photo is weird and wild that it must be photoshopped. Here is another picture of a buck that had survived with an arrow in its head till someone shot it and killed it.


----------



## dchfm123 (Oct 15, 2008)

Its not photoshoped.  If you look at the 2nd and last picture you can see the shadow from the arrow running down her face.  I hate to see this though.  It amazing how I can shoot these deer all season long and when I see something like this almost brings a tear to my eye.  This also will prove how tough these animals really are.  I know if I got shot through the back of my head and out my face I would just roll up and die.


----------



## Stingray23 (Oct 16, 2008)

letsemwalk said:


> ouch!!!!
> Evidently it ain't bothering her.



I agree, she's seems to still have an appetite


----------



## j_seph (Oct 16, 2008)

Some On Ought To Have A Arse Kicking


----------



## Wild Turkey (Oct 16, 2008)

oops. The last photo has the cock feather on the wrong side of the arrow.


----------



## backroads_n_GA (Oct 16, 2008)

Wild Turkey said:


> oops. The last photo has the cock feather on the wrong side of the arrow.



LOL  It does doesn't it?


----------



## simpleman30 (Oct 17, 2008)

i saw a show on Animal Planet where someone in a neighborhood shot a goose w/ a field point arrow through the head.  whoever shot it was pretty cruel but also a good shot!  either that or lucky.  it had been shot for weeks before someone called animal control.  they removed the arrow and turned the goose back out in the pond once it recovered.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Oct 17, 2008)

This is a faked picture.  There's no way a broadhead that wide (even if it's closed) would have passed through that deer's head without effectively crushing her sinuses so that she couldn't breath.  A field tip maybe, but not a BH.  Further there's no damage on the exit side either.  Do you think that bh would have passed through her nose without causing a little damage on the outside too?  Also, this deer couldn't lick herself without being cut by the bh or breaking it off and the flies would have been all over this causing infection.  It's a photoshop job.


----------



## markgable (Oct 17, 2008)

I teach photoshop for a living...I can tell you if that picture is edited, the person that did it is a pro....and they had to have a really good reason to take the amount of time it would require to produce results like that (you are talking hours of photos and editing to get results that authentic). Also in the last picture, the cock vane is facing directly at the camera therefore you cannot see the leading edge of the vane....I don't think the picture is a fake.....


----------



## Wild Turkey (Oct 17, 2008)

Just adding fuel to the fire.
I would expect the exit hole to be larger and festered up. I shoot the same heads and it makes a nasty hole on its way out.
Unless it didnt deploy until after pass thru.


----------



## dchfm123 (Oct 17, 2008)

Depends on how long the arrow has been in her.  Could have healed up.  Oh and about the last picture being different.  The cock feather is facing a different direction, but so is the broad head.  In the first pictures the partial open blade on the broad head is facing up, in the one where the cock feather is facing the other way it is pointing down.  Looks like the arrow twisted.  I still think it is real.


----------



## The Horned Toad (Oct 19, 2008)

man I wish pictures like this were not put on the net.  You know the anti's are going to get it and make that deer a poster doe against hunting.     We're just giving them more ammo to fire at us.


----------



## Piper (Oct 19, 2008)

Hate to see things like this - this may or may not be photoshopped but it does happen and there are plenty of examples


----------



## Dobi (Oct 20, 2009)

maybe they shot it backwards...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow, hate to see it & hate that that happens.  There's got to be some suffering involved there interrupting her normal daily routine & activities.


----------



## huntsitall27 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Looks fake to me*

Picture difinitely fake unless arrows spinning in the deer's skull.  If you notice on the first pics the white fletch is against deer and on the last pic the white fletch is away from deer.  Just some anti tryin to circulate pic to get some brownie points .


----------



## shortround1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> i know it!!!me too!!! i believe that i would have to put this deer out of her misery if i saw her.


wack, to be honest, that doe will break that arrow off and she might be fine, deer are hard to kill. she isn't bleeding and is feeding fine, poor shot placement no doubt, i bet she makes it a few more years.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 20, 2009)

I think the arrow is real but the deer is fake.


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Oct 20, 2009)

Here's my two cents.  It certainly could have been an accident we'll never know.  However, if the picture is real that deer does not appear to be suffering (not saying it's comfortable) as she looks might healthy and is feeding without any problem.  I guess it would be no different than all these folks nowadays piercing all their body parts, including areas of their face.  I guess once the wound heals it's just another accessory.  As far as the arrow feather, I noticed too that the white feather has "rotated" out of sight in that last picture.  If that arrow rotates on its axis that freely, and if it is circular up and down the shaft (which it is) then why doesn't the arrow move in and out of her head, not just rotating?  I mean if this thing is legit and the wound has healed, there would be scar tissue, etc that seems it would hold the arrow in place somewhat but if not and it rotates so easily before the last picture then why hasn't it moved all the way down to where the feathers would touch the head when she is not feeding?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 21, 2009)

huntsitall27 said:


> Picture difinitely fake unless arrows spinning in the deer's skull.  If you notice on the first pics the white fletch is against deer and on the last pic the white fletch is away from deer.  Just some anti tryin to circulate pic to get some brownie points .



Agreed.


----------



## bveihman (Oct 22, 2009)

looks like a spite fire to me


----------



## AmericanBorn57 (Oct 22, 2009)

If it is real, I do hope it was an accident. My son and I just had this discussion about head/neck shots last weekend. There is just too much stuff in the head/neck that doesn't mean a thing - except ugly - to shoot there gun or bow.

As far as photoshop v. real.  I'm no expert, by any means, but why would the focus change from photo to  photo and even more so, within a photo for something on the same plane. I do a little photography work myself - and if I would have that variation with something on the same plane out of focus like that - it would have other issues.


----------



## DAVID HINSON (Oct 22, 2009)

Many hunters don't realize the consiquenses of a miss placed hit. This is poor judgement and poor sportsmanship to take a shot like this, ultimately this animal suffers pain from some hunters bad shot placement, possibly this hunter doesn't even know what a terrible mistake he/she has made, possible they seen these photo's and will learn from a terrible mistake!


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Sep 14, 2011)

Wanted to bump this up someone to see.


----------



## rtp (Sep 14, 2011)

I saw one like this at my lakehouse.  Freaking poachers.  There has not been hunting allow on the property since the 1940s.  I called the lake patrolman who got with the game warden and dispatched her.  It made me sick.  Two years ago, a girl shot a big mature 6 point on the very south end of the ranch and while killing the deer we found an arrow suck in the bucks neck.  It had the rage broadhead and about 4-6 inches of the arrow shaft in it.  The buck was acting normal and you couldnt tell it had the arrow in its neck until the skinning was done.  Im a bowhunter and I cant stand people taking low percentage shots.  I dont care how good you think you shoot your bow.  Things happen and change while that arrow is in flight.


----------



## JccHvac (Sep 14, 2011)

That ridiculous, whoever shot that deer needs to learn what practice is, that's uncalled for. We hunters hunt to kill not injure


----------



## coondog96 (Sep 14, 2011)

AWBOWHUNTER said:


> looks possibly photo shopped. hard to believe an expandable would not have tore her up more. should have gone through cartilage and an expandible should make a pretty good hole. also strange the head side of arrow is so clean. amazing if real she ran around without breaking at least one side of the arrow off too. sad if true though. everyone makes mistakes, hopefully it was a well intended shot and she just jumped the string or moved. i'd have to have a mercy killing if i saw her that way not be taking pictures of her. jmo



x2.......i think photo shopped,the expandable head would have torn that poor deer to shreds,dont knowfor sure but it does look suspicious to me.


----------



## Chadx1981 (Sep 14, 2011)

Why in the world doesnt someone call dnr and handle the situation?


----------



## NG ALUM (Sep 14, 2011)

"Head shots with guns can have same effects..... just alot messier. I hope other inexperienced hunters learn from this."


 "If it is real, I do hope it was an accident. My son and I just had this discussion about head/neck shots last weekend. There is just too much stuff in the head/neck that doesn't mean a thing - except ugly - to shoot there gun or bow."

"Head shots with guns can have same effects..... just alot messier. I hope other inexperienced hunters learn from this."




Gentlemen,

There is a reason why cows and pigs are shot between the eyes when ready to be butchered. There is a reason why chickens heads are cut off when they are ready to meet the colonel. That reason is because a head shot is the MOST EFFECTIVE shot placement there is period. No body wants to be blood trailing farm animals around the barn yard. Im not condoning shooting head shots with bows because arrows have no "ballistics", its straight in and straight out. What you see here can happen very rarely! 
However NOBODY in there right mind should believe that more deer are lost due to slightly misplaced head and neck shots than heart shots.

Everything in the neck is vital! how about the Juggalar along with tons of other blood vessells? how about the Spinal column? how about the spinal cord? how about the wind pipe? Any of which when hit results in finding the deer where it was standing when the trigger was pulled.

As far as the head goes. I for one don't think this picture is real but it certainly can happen. However, the body simply cannot function without the brain!!!

I would bet all the money in the world that more deer are lost to slightly misplaced Heart and lung area shots than neck and head shots. How many times have I trailed deer for someone for miles finding stomach contents from where they shot two far back and never find the deer? Howmany times has someone sipmly not been able to find a deer after it ran 100 or so yards after a well placed shot due to lack of skill in blood trailing? this happens too many times to count. 

When I pull the trigger the deer falls where it was standing whether I shot him in the neck or the head!!! In Fifteen years of hunting (since I started using a 22-250 and needed careful shot placement) i have never had a deer run or lost one. And thats ALOT of deer!

So don't call people who gun hunt and make neck or head shots irresponsible and inexperienced...

Bow hunters, maybe so, but thats only due to the fact that arrows don't expand  like a hollow point. and I would still bet that for every deer shot in the head with a bow five are lost due to gut shots or bieng shot to low.

Good day.


----------



## m. malia (Sep 14, 2011)

Here's my 2 pesos. The 3rd pic with her head down, eating the arrow lines up with a perfect quartering away shot the  shot  could have  and hit a limb, first time shooting at a deer, several different equasions. How many have always hit exactly where aming and killed every deer shot at. I hate to say it but this stuff happens. Give it enough time and hunting and something freaky will happen when u shoot an animal.


----------



## Boar Hog (Sep 14, 2011)

*Fake?*



haat said:


> looks fake to me



Maybe it's Steve Martins pet deer. Ya reckon?


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 14, 2011)

My brother-in-law is a recurve shooter.  Several years ago on our family farm, he took a neck shot on a nice buck.  Good blood at 1st.  We tracked that deer until the blood was gone.  We figured it went off and died.  During rifle season in November (this was in WV) my uncle shot the buck.  The arrow went trhough the neck and lodged beside the spine of the deer.  There was a huge area that looked nasty and infected.  My Bro-in-law never took another neck shot with a bow.


----------



## Son (Sep 14, 2011)

Over the years, I've seen deer that have overcome many such things. The last one was a nice buck, nice rack, but he had a thermos bottle neck around one front leg above the hoof. It had caused the foot to deform. He was shot chasing a doe. Have also seen several with arrowheads in em, healed up completely and surrounded with white tissue. Have also seen deer with fence wire around the legs, and have killed a couple with fence wire scars.


----------



## 2000powerstroke (Sep 14, 2011)

makes me mad when i see things like that...feel bad for her


----------



## crowslayer (Sep 14, 2011)

Wild Turkey said:


> Just adding fuel to the fire.
> I would expect the exit hole to be larger and festered up. I shoot the same heads and it makes a nasty hole on its way out.
> Unless it didnt deploy until after pass thru.



it may make a big exit hole, but if you think about it, there is nothing but bone around the head. a body shot will probably have a bigger exit hole. just my opinion


----------



## jigman29 (Sep 14, 2011)

I was hunting on a friends place one year and made a shot on a doe that was a little far back.The doe was hunched up and walking away and got behind a tree.Well,I drew my bow for when she stepped out and she busted me drawing and all I could see was her head so I thought I could shoot her in the head and put her down so I did.I hit her a little below the eye and it was sticking out the other side.When she ran off I couldn't believe it!I called my buddy and we tracked for three hours and the blood trail started out great but after a while it turned into a pin ***** of blood here and there and eventually disapeared all together.I lost sleep over this and saw right there that unless perfectly executed the head shot is not worth anything so I will never try it again.My buddy saw her during gun season cross the road with the arrow still sticking out of her head so I know that they can survive with this type of injury so I feel this picture is perfectly believable.


----------



## tournament fisher (Sep 14, 2011)

*absolutely horrible*

now that right there makes me not want to ever shoot another deer. i know people make mistakes but my goodness!!!!!! what a "will" to survive if that is a true photo. if its not true then someone needs some serious help putting that out for people to look at.


----------



## Mario7979 (Sep 19, 2011)

check the last 2 pictures....the white on the fletching you can see but on the next picture it is red....


----------



## gsp754 (Sep 19, 2011)

i say fake, unless they were shooting a kids bow or took a 75 yard shot, i dont see how there wouldnt be a complete pass through if you hit one there. i guarantee you my bow would have passed straight through.


----------



## DogHunter4Life (Sep 19, 2011)

i agree with you... if it was real, she looked healthy and like she wasnt in pain.. unless we knew the story, shouldnt be no blame on the hunter (could have wheeled right when he shot, hit a limb, or 100 other things could have happened)

but the picture is fake in my opinion so no use getting feathers ruffled



TurkeyDreamer said:


> Here's my two cents.  It certainly could have been an accident we'll never know.  However, if the picture is real that deer does not appear to be suffering (not saying it's comfortable) as she looks might healthy and is feeding without any problem.  I guess it would be no different than all these folks nowadays piercing all their body parts, including areas of their face.  I guess once the wound heals it's just another accessory.  As far as the arrow feather, I noticed too that the white feather has "rotated" out of sight in that last picture.  If that arrow rotates on its axis that freely, and if it is circular up and down the shaft (which it is) then why doesn't the arrow move in and out of her head, not just rotating?  I mean if this thing is legit and the wound has healed, there would be scar tissue, etc that seems it would hold the arrow in place somewhat but if not and it rotates so easily before the last picture then why hasn't it moved all the way down to where the feathers would touch the head when she is not feeding?


----------



## realbowhunter (Sep 19, 2011)

it would be virtually impossble for that arrow to twist stuck through thebone i say its fake but if it aint thats pittiful


----------



## djenkins0992 (Sep 20, 2011)

This is why I don't bow hunt. I have heard to many stories of such from people throwing sticks at deer.


----------



## thomas gose (Sep 20, 2011)

NG ALUM said:


> "Head shots with guns can have same effects..... just alot messier. I hope other inexperienced hunters learn from this."
> 
> 
> "If it is real, I do hope it was an accident. My son and I just had this discussion about head/neck shots last weekend. There is just too much stuff in the head/neck that doesn't mean a thing - except ugly - to shoot there gun or bow."
> ...



I dissagree with you 100% a head shot is lethal but marginal!!! I killed a doe one year that had half of her head blown off from the top of her nose back. she was missing one eye and one ear and half her brain. the bullet hit her center of her eyes you could see its mold in the bone. The wound was old enough for infecton to have set in and even had maggots on it. there is alot more room for error with a head shot than the chest cavity full of ogans.


----------



## NG ALUM (May 8, 2012)

There is an exception to every rule but I'll bet you'll find alot more deer walking around with three legs,scars, and old bullet holes in their shoulder, mid section, and hind quarters from missed vital shots than you will with misplaced neck and head shots.

I mean think about it..how many three legged deer and stuff like that do you see compared to one walking around with the top of his head missing. I have never seen one walking around missing  the top half of his skull. Im not saying it doesn't happen Im just saying nobody can argue that it's a more effective shot.

*If a properly placed heart shot is more effective than a properly placed head or neck shot then why do they run?* why do you have to blood trail them?? 

I wonder how many deer go unfound that were hit well because of a lack of skill blood trailing. It's not uncommon for a deer to run 100 yards with a heart or lung shot. I find ALL of my deer where they were standing when I pulled the trigger. Thats effective. 

We'll have to agree to disagree..


----------



## Bruz (May 8, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> "Head shots with guns can have same effects..... just alot messier. I hope other inexperienced hunters learn from this."
> 
> 
> "If it is real, I do hope it was an accident. My son and I just had this discussion about head/neck shots last weekend. There is just too much stuff in the head/neck that doesn't mean a thing - except ugly - to shoot there gun or bow."
> ...




The ONLY REASON your misguided argument holds any water at all is that THANKFULLY shooters like you are few and far between this reducing the number of mutilated marginal hits on deer heads. 

We have a responsibility to the animals we hunt....Take the highest percentage shot we can IN THE VITALS and exhaust ourselves in our efforts to recover said animals...Period....The End. 

Bruz


----------



## NG ALUM (May 8, 2012)

Bruz said:


> The ONLY REASON your misguided argument holds any water at all is that THANKFULLY shooters like you are few and far between this reducing the number of mutilated marginal hits on deer heads.
> 
> We have a responsibility to the animals we hunt....Take the highest percentage shot we can IN THE VITALS and exhaust ourselves in our efforts to recover said animals...Period....The End.
> 
> Bruz



your first statement is an assumption. I will be the first to admit I have no idea as to how many hunters shoot deer behind the shoulder vs. shooting in the neck or head. If you claim to know other wise I would like to know how. have you personally surveyed or seen a survey on where every hunter shoots his deer? Also, do they stick to this method 100%. You might be surprised with the survey results if there was one.

Because that statement is an assumption I have to discount it.

Reguarding your second paragraph, I agree we do owe it to those animals. Thats why a really high % of the animals I shoot never feel any pain when they die instantly. 

Just to clear things up I really shoot very few deer in the head, I mostly shoot them in the neck. But IF I were a deer and knew I had to be shot I would pray that somebody put a bullett between my eyes just like a barnyard hog. There is a reason they do that. 
It's humane!


----------



## jonjon528 (May 8, 2012)

Why not go ahead and start a poll on the head vs. vitals topic?  I may be wrong, but would put my money on the vitals being the most popular target area. If this is the case, that would easily explain why there are so many more deer injuries related to these types of shots.  I'm not chiming in because I'm against head shots.  I'm simply against anyone who's not a very skilled marksman making those types of shots.


----------



## NG ALUM (May 8, 2012)

It would be interesting to see...but It would also need to include the neck. Also, I'm no statistician but it wouldn't really prove anything. In a perfect statistics world you would also need to account for how many deer each type of hunter attempts to harvest. It could be that two neck shot hunters attempt to harvest more deer than fifteen vitals shot hunters. that would leave your results very skewed...or inconclusive, you have to account for all the variables to get a true idea.


----------



## supaman002 (May 10, 2012)

man thats crazy, ive seen others like it, that hunter never even knew she still walks


----------



## pine nut (May 10, 2012)

Two years ago last fall I was just outside of Pagosa Springs Colorado and not only saw but reported to a game warden there that there was  a doe crossing into a subdivision from the forest that had an arrow sitcking from front to back or vise versa, i don't remember which.  It was pitiful to see and many saw it.  She was very much alive and doing pretty ok but the warden said about all we could do was hope she hung it in a fence and would break it and the pieces fall out.  Still a sad sight to see.   Like Nic said no one will ever know just what happened.  Just about everyone misses sometime and sometimes you wish you had.  I have done both.


----------



## T.P. (May 10, 2012)

thomas gose said:


> I dissagree with you 100% a head shot is lethal but marginal!!!



I agree with you 100%!!!!


BTW- hogs and cows are not shot at 40 yards from a treestand.


----------



## NG ALUM (May 10, 2012)

true, but when you can put a bullett where you want it, it's obviously a more effective shot.


----------



## dawg2 (May 10, 2012)

Ahhhhhh.....a refreshing new topic from the past....


----------



## NG ALUM (May 10, 2012)

Yeah...i think we should agree to disagree...


----------



## pstrahin (May 10, 2012)

dawg2 said:


> Ahhhhhh.....a refreshing new topic from the past....



What happened to the "beating the dead horse smiley"?

PETA get it?


----------



## georgia_home (May 10, 2012)

Jesus thread! Amen!

and yeah, they are tough!


----------



## Gadget (May 11, 2012)

dawg2 said:


> Ahhhhhh.....a refreshing new topic from the past....








Some "hunters" I know shouldn't shoot at a deer period with the marksmanship they display.......


----------

